# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Osmo Action, dual-screen action camera, DJI Innovations, Guangdong, China

## Airicist

Developer - DJI Innovations

Home page - dji.com/osmo-action

----------


## Airicist

DJI - Introducing Osmo Action

Published on May 15, 2019




> Capture any adventure with Osmo Action, DJI’s new dual-screen action camera with unlimited possibilities. This durable, versatile new addition to the Osmo family supports shooting at 4K/60fps, 8x slow motion, HDR video, and so much more. Featuring DJI’s RockSteady stabilization technology for shake-free and stunning footage and waterproof at depths of up to 11 meters, Osmo Action is ready to bring your most dynamic moments to life.

----------


## Airicist

Is the new Osmo Action camera a GoPro Killer?

Published on May 15, 2019




> I got my hands on DJI's Osmo Action cam and took it out for a spin. Check out the video for my initial impressions.

----------


## Airicist

Osmo Action hands-on: GoPro should be worried

Published on May 15, 2019




> DJI’s Osmo Action is the company’s first action camera. It’s a direct competitor to GoPro’s Hero 7 Black, matching it on almost every spec while also offering a few unique features — like a front-facing selfie screen. It costs $349 and is available now. So GoPro’s reign as champ...might be coming to an end.

----------


## Airicist

DJI Osmo Action Review - GoPro should be worried!

Published on May 18, 2019




> This is the DJI Osmo Action, the company's first attempt at a rugged action cam. When I saw it originally, I was a tad skeptical because my experience with GoPros has never been really great. I find them convenient, but their audio is bad and their battery life is terrible. I've been really looking forward to a product that could fix those two things, and I'm shocked to say this might be it.

----------

